# The Coming War with Islam



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 11, 2007)

*The Coming War with Islam*​By Solly Ganor
*FrontPageMagazine.com | March 15, 2007* 

Five years ago, I had a conversation with a young Palestinian student who in short precise terms explained how Islam will defeat the West. The conversation opened my eyes to a much larger picture in which Israel plays only a minor role in the Islamic game of conquest. Since then I tried to speak to some Arabs who come to pray at the Mosque, but they were not as outspoken as the student.
Last week, I had another conversation with an Israeli Arab construction boss by the unlikely name of Francis who was in charge of building a villa near our house in Herzelia. He told me that his family was Christian, and his name was given to him in honor of the Franciscan monks. Our conversation was as interesting as the first conversation I had with the Arab student five years ago and I would like to share it with you. Francis frequently parked his car near our house and we would exchange polite greetings.
About a week ago, the water was shut off for repairs in the house he was building, and Francis asked me if I could give him some hot water for his coffee. He was a tall man of about forty, with reddish hair and blue eyes. He spoke a perfect Hebrew, and I naturally became curious about him. I felt that he may the right person to exchange some views with. By his looks, I assumed that he was either a Druze or from the Syrian region. He looked more like a teacher than a construction worker and, as I later found out, he was actually a teacher by profession. Since my conversation with the student five years ago, I was always curious to hear their side of the story; therefore, I decided to invite him for a cup of coffee to our house. I saw him hesitate for a moment; then he smiled and thanked me for my hospitality.
While we drank our coffee, he told me that he was from a small village in the Galilee called Jish, near the present Kibbutz Sassa. I remembered the village very well as I was one of the soldiers who captured the village while serving in the 7th Armored brigade during the War of Independence in 1948. I decided not to tell him about it because at the time we encountered some stiff resistance at that village and quite a few of the inhabitants were killed.
He went on to tell me a little about himself. “For a while I was a teacher and I loved teaching, but I couldn’t make a living at it and I decided to join my father in law who is in the construction business.” Judging by the large Honda he was driving, I figured that he didn’t do too badly changing his profession.
Our conversation soon turned to the present situation in the Middle East, about Hamas winning the elections, the situation of the Israeli Arabs, and the last Lebanese war against Hezbollah. “As Christians we are in a difficult situation here in Israel. Unfortunately, the Moslems and especially the extreme Islamist section, are giving the tone here. My family who lived in Bethlehem probably since the Crusaders, had to flee for their life. The Moslems have been forcing us out, by threats and even murder. Bethlehem that was once predominantly Christian is now predominantly Moslem. Very little is written about it even in the Israeli press.”
He sipped his coffee and gave me a long look. He seemed like someone who wasn’t quite sure whether to say what he was about to say. I gave him an encouraging nod.
“I have to tell you something which very few of you seem to comprehend.” He continued, “Your bungling war against a few thousand Hezbollah fighters which you should have crushed no matter what, considering the importance of the outcome, has created a completely new situation, not only for this area, but globally. Your inept leadership totally misunderstood the importance of winning this war."

“As a matter of fact, the whole Moslem world, not only the Arabs, simply couldn’t believe that the mighty Israeli Army that defeated the combined Arab forces in six days in 1967, and almost captured Cairo and Damascus in 1973, couldn’t defeat a small army of Hezbollah men. As usual the Moslems see things the way they want to see things. Most think that the present generation of Israelis have gone soft and can be defeated."

“The American bungling of the war in Iraq only added to their conviction that victory not only over Israel but also over the West is not only possible, but certain. The ramifications of these two bungling wars may bring an Islamic bloody Tsunami all over the West, not only in Israel. The sharks smell blood and these two wars gave them the green light to attack sooner than they had in mind. Your problem is that you are on the defensive and they have the option to choose the time and the places when and where to attack and there is nothing much you can do about it. When will you Westerners realize that half measures don’t work with people who are willing to die by the thousands for Allah to achieve their goal? In their eyes the Western World is simply an abomination on earth that has to be wiped out.”

He spoke quietly and I could just picture him in the school giving his students a lecture. I poured him another cup of coffee and encouraged him to continue. 

“The Americans, the Europeans, and even you Israelis really don’t know what it is all about, do you? During the last generation hundreds of thousands of children have been taught all over the Moslem world in Madrass schools to become martyrs for Allah in order to kill the infidels. These youngsters not only are ready to do it, but are actually in the process of doing it. Bombs are going off all over the world killing and maiming thousands of people, not only on 9/11 in the US, in London Madrid and Bali, but in Africa, India, Bengladesh, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and many other places. The first signs of the Islamic Tsunami is already here, but the West doesn’t understand, or doesn’t want to understand what is coming."
“The Americans, instead of realizing that this is as bad as World War Two, or even worse, are going to pull out of Iraq, handing it over to Iran on a silver platter. Next may come the Saudis and the rest of the Gulf states. When dirty bombs go off all over Western towns, who is going to stop the Iranians?"

“Now is the time to stop them, not only because they are developing nuclear bombs, but because Iran has become the base for all Islamic terrorist. They supply, money, men, and weapons to Islamic terrorist around the world, quite often through their diplomatic mail. Billions of petro-dollars that are pouring into Iran are being funneled into terrorist organizations world-wide. They believe, and perhaps rightly so, that the West will do nothing to stop them in achieving their goals. Is history repeating itself? Are the Iranians making the same mistake that Hitler made when he attacked Poland? Is the situation similar?"

“As a history teacher who studied the subject thoroughly I can tell you that Western victory in World War Two was not all certain. Hitler could have won the war if he would have gone ahead with the atomic bomb development before the Americans. The Germans began working on it in the thirties, and it was Hitler’s decision to prefer building more conventional arms, as he considered atomic weapons sheer fantasy. Hitler made the wrong decision, but had he made the right decision the world would have been a different type of world today, wouldn’t it? The West won the war against Hitler by sheer chance. Very few people seem to realize that.”

I must say that his last words shook me up quite a bit. Had Hitler made a different decision, I would have died in Dachau, there wouldn’t have been a Jewish state called Israel, and most likely there wouldn’t have been any Jews left in the world. The idea that the Western democracies in general and the fate of the Jewish people in particular could have hinged on Hitler’s one decision, is a scenario of the worst nightmare. 

He notices that his last words had an effect on me, and he smiled. “I see that my words are not wasted on you,” he said dryly. I nodded, and he continued with his lecture. “Coming back to our time, the Iranians rely on the West doing nothing about their development of nuclear bombs. They also rely on their secret weapon: an inexhaustible supply of Islamic suicide bombers, some of them who are already planted all over the Western World. Besides the Islamic countries that supply these suicide bombers, a second front has been opened, and that is the Internet with more than five thousand Islamic web sites, brain washing and urging young Moslems to become martyrs for Allah. They especially target young Moslems who live in Europe and the West in general. The Western intelligence authorities consider these web sites a bigger threat than the Iranian atomic bomb. Al-Qaeda recently issued a television broadcast that promised a devastating attack against its enemies this spring. As we all know, Al-Qaeda doesn’t make empty threats."

“Actually, I don’t understand why the Iranians bother to develop atomic bombs and bring the whole world down on them. Every suicide bomber is a potential atomic bomb, or a biological, chemical or dirty bomb that can be no less devastating than an atom bomb. The Americans and Europeans have no defense against this type of war."

“What can we do against this type warfare?” I asked him. “Well, you Israelis, should better prepare yourself for another round against Hezbollah. It will not be long in coming. It depends on the Iranians to give the word. This time you will have to destroy Hezbollah no matter what the cost may be."

“Of course, your next round against Hezbollah may involve the Syrians and the Iranians against you. The Iranians declared that they will not allow Hezbollah to be defeated no matter what and may launch their missiles against you. So will the Syrians. What will Israel do? It is unlikely that Israel will accept its destruction and may use their nuclear arsenal if the West will not come to their help. Perhaps our book of Revelation is not so wrong in describing that the end of the world would start at Armageddon, which we know as Har-Megiddo in Israel. The book of Revelations describe the last battle would be fought at Armageddon between the “Forces of good and the forces of evil.”

“And who would you call the forces of good ‘Israel or Islam?’ I asked looking him straight in the eyes. He gave me a startled look. “If I were a Moslem, I would have no problem to name the forces of good and it wouldn’t be Israel. As a Christian, I would probably name Israel, but as a Christian Arab I would prefer not to answer.”

We looked at each other. His answer made it clear where the Israeli Arabs stood, whether they were Moslems or Christians. And why should I be surprised? After all the Israeli Arabs call the establishment of the State of Israel their _nakbah _(disaster). 

Is there a way to avoid the “Armageddon”?

“I think there are two ways to avoid it. One can be a major war which the West can win. As in World War Two, had the West attacked the Germans in 1936 the war would have lasted not more than a month with very few casualties. Their procrastination resulted in World War II with all its consequences. Eventually, the West will have to tackle the Iranians, it is better that they do it now to avert a world catastrophe later. With Iran defeated the Islamic onslaught will lose its base, and it may be the turning point in history to defeat the menace of extreme Islam. The majority of the Moslems don’t want this confrontation anyway.”

“You are painting a rather dark picture. When do you think we will have the next round against Hezbollah?” I asked. “I think they will attack again as soon as they are fully re-equipped and I think it will be during the summer, while Israel is still in a military and political turmoil.”

For a while, we sat in silence. He finished his second cup of coffee and got up. “I know what I am going to do. I am going to Canada to join my brother. This country is becoming much too dangerous for Christians as well,” he said. He thanked me for the coffee and we shook hands.

“You said there are two ways to avoid Armageddon?” I remembered to ask him.

“Sure, all the West has to do is follow Putin’s ways. He assassinates his enemies without blinking an eye. Assassinate the four or five Mullahs who run the show, Ahmadinejad, and a few more Iranian fanatics, and the War can be avoided. It may be difficult to do, but not impossible. With today’s hi- tech technology I am sure that new weapons against individuals are being prepared right now. I think it would be a better way of handling the matter than an all out war against Islam.”

The conversation with Francis was not more encouraging than the one I had with the Palestinian student five years ago. It was becoming clear that Israel may be on the forefront for the coming war of the West against Islam, unless we follow Francis’ suggestion to assassinate the heads of the snake, rather than going to war with Islam.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting.

LL


----------



## Looon (Apr 11, 2007)

It's coming?:doh:  It's here.


----------



## Roycroft201 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thought provoking. Thanks for posting it, Boon.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree Ranger Luna.


----------



## hoepoe (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting read, a lot of deeper issues need to be explored regarding Israeli Arabs, loyalty etc.

Just this week an Israeli Arab member fled Israel with his family and is under suspicion of something not so kosher. There's a gag order, so no more details are available.

On a wider platform, the clash of civilizations has started and is warming up.

Hoepoe


----------



## pardus (Apr 11, 2007)

IIRC The Nazis had their mathematic equations wrong with regards to building a nuke and therefore could never have developed it in time regardless of Hitlers decision.


----------



## AWP (Apr 12, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> IIRC The Nazis had their mathematic equations wrong with regards to building a nuke and therefore could never have developed it in time regardless of Hitlers decision.



They were more advanced than we gave them credit, but I'm not sure if they ever had a bomb. Some folks say they tested a suitcase nuke and that the Japanese nuke alledgedly tested in Korea right after Hiroshima and Nagasaki came from Nazi materials and technicians.


----------



## pardus (Apr 12, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> They were more advanced than we gave them credit, but I'm not sure if they ever had a bomb. Some folks say they tested a suitcase nuke and that the Japanese nuke alledgedly tested in Korea right after Hiroshima and Nagasaki came from Nazi materials and technicians.



The germans and japs had nukes????

Are you sure??

I've never heard that!

For one thing the germans lost their heavy water plant in norway which as far as I know stopped all possibility of them producing a nuke.

I need to do some googling!
--------------------------------------------------------

Thank you google


http://http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3730


----------



## Looon (Apr 12, 2007)

Regardless, we are lucky we aren't speaking German and eating Sushi everday.:2c:  If Hitler wouldn't have blunder Normandy, and as a result was to have held off the invasion a little longer, things would have turned out for the worse. IMO. They didnt need to stop the invasion, they just needed to stall it.


----------



## pardus (Apr 12, 2007)

True Luna, the war was touch and go many many times, there are numerous instances where the tide could have turned.

Whenever the Brits would give me shit about NZ when I lived in the UK i'd tell them if it wasn't for NZ etc... they'd be speaking german now.


----------



## AWP (Apr 12, 2007)

To keep from hijacking this any further I'll go over to your new thread. Good idea, BTW.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 13, 2007)

"What Makes Muslims Radical?" (PDF)
http://media.gallup.com/WorldPoll/PDF/MWSRRadical022207.pdf


----------



## Camerin (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, that is deff. some material that makes you think....


----------



## Centermass (Apr 14, 2007)

Great read with some very interesting perspective. 

The man is a rare mix for a background. 

As is Walid Shoebat: 



> As a young man, he became a member of the Palestinian Liberation Organization, and participated in acts of terror and violence against Israel, and was later imprisoned in the Russian Compound, Jerusalem's central prison for incitement and violence against Israel.
> 
> After his release, he continued his life of violence and rioting in Bethlehem and the Temple Mount. After entering the U.S, he worked as a counselor for the Arab Student Organization at Loop College in Chicago and continued his anti-Israel activities.
> 
> ...



http://www.shoebat.com/


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ikillmenwithspoons said:
			
		

> extermination of radical Islam and all of its followers.


 
It's not that easy though.  The entire world needs to develope good counter-radicalization programs for just about every aspect of life ranging from the poor impoverished areas to prisons.  The US can't fight radicalization alone.


----------



## pardus (Apr 26, 2007)

Ikillmenwithspoons said:
			
		

> But I am afraid that something like this is the only way this country will ever wake up to this and take the correct action.... extermination of radical Islam and all of its followers.





Yeah, its a nice idea, but until you can develop a smart bomb that selectively kills only a radical Muslim, its a fantasy.

This is a counter insurgency war on a global scale, these types of wars are won with a multi pronged approach, one, violence to the armed insurgence and two, a PR/hearts and minds campaign to the rest of the demographic to either convert them to our way of thinking or to prevent them from joining/supporting the armed insurgents.
This type of conflict takes many years to gain the upper hand, realisticly from 5 to 20 years.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 26, 2007)

> This type of conflict takes many years to gain the upper hand, realisticly from 5 to 20 years.


It reminds me of Churchill's famous quotation that "this is only the end of the beginning..."

This is a war that is already here, and due to its highly assymetrical nature it is going to take the utmost in willpower, courage, imagination, inventiveness, and fortitude of the American people and government. In my opinion it is a war for our very survival as a nation and as a civilized people. 

This ain't gonna be easy, gang...


----------



## pardus (Apr 26, 2007)

I think the most important conflict we are facing is the internal one, the one that is going to decide whether or not we have the guts to win the war against radical Islam.

That conflict is far from decided and the way the dems are pushing us at the moment I feel a slide towards defeat but again that internal war is far from over, as is the global one.

I'm ready!

*BRING IT ON!*


----------



## pardus (Apr 26, 2007)

*Pakistan bans satire about burqas*

http://http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/asiapcf/04/26/pakistan.burqa.reut/index.html?eref=rss_latest

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan (Reuters) -- Irate Islamist lawmakers have persuaded the Pakistan government to stop a theatre group staging a satirical play about the burqa, the all-covering head-to-toe garment worn by conservative Muslim women.

"Burqavaganza" played earlier this month during an arts festival in Lahore, the eastern city regarded as Pakistan's cultural capital, and home to some of the most liberal and most puritanical parts of the Muslim nation's society.

"The burqa is part of our culture. We can't allow anyone to ridicule our culture," Culture Minister Sayed Ghazi Gulab Jamal told the National Assembly.

The minister announced Thursday that the government had barred the play, which had already ended its run in Lahore, from being performed in other Pakistani cities.

Veiled female parliamentarians and Islamist lawmakers cheered Jamal and thumped desks in approval, while trading barbs with women from both the ruling party and liberal opposition parties.

Described by critics as a romp, the play sought to highlight the impact of the veil on society, by showing how wearers use it as a way to hide what they want to keep private.

In the play, young men and women wore the burqa to go out on secret dates, and it featured a character called Burqa bin Badin.

The play also showed a burqa-clad married couple put to death for making love in public.

Predictably, religious conservative Pakistanis did not find it funny, going as far as to describe the play as blasphemous, a crime in Pakistan that can carry a death sentence.

"They have committed blasphemy against the Prophet (Mohammad)," Razia Aziz, a female lawmaker from the Islamist opposition alliance, told the National Assembly.

She demanded the government take action against people responsible for staging "Burqavaganza".

Mehnaz Rafi, a lawmaker for the ruling Pakistan Muslim League from Lahore, opposed the government giving in to the Islamists.

"A few people cannot dictate affairs of the state. Every person has the right to lead his life his own way. A few people cannot snatch freedom from society," Rafi said.

Shahid Nadeem, the director of the play, told the weekly Friday Times that the play aimed to raise awareness about a trend to force women to wear the veil.

Progressive Pakistanis have become increasingly shocked by how bold religious radicals have become in spreading their Taliban-style values in society.

Last month, burqa-clad female students from an Islamic school, or madrasa, raided a brothel in the capital, Islamabad, and abducted three women. The women were released only after they were made to repent before the media.

Students from Lal Masjid, or Red Mosque, and its adjoining madrasa have also pressured music and video shop owners to wind up their businesses as part of their anti-vice campaign.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 26, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I think the most important conflict we are facing is the internal one, the one that is going to decide whether or not we have the guts to win the war against radical Islam.



Got that straight.  One thing is for sure, _they_ are not going to quit.  

Are we?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 26, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Got that straight. One thing is for sure, _they_ are not going to quit.
> 
> Are we?


 
Hell, half of our govt already has


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 26, 2007)

> the most important conflict we are facing is the internal one, the one that is going to decide whether or not we have the guts to win the war against radical Islam.


That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## pardus (Apr 26, 2007)

The same internal war we fought during the Vietnam war.

That turned out great....


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 26, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Hell, half of our govt already has



True that.


----------



## pardus (Apr 26, 2007)

Ikillmenwithspoons said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that only radical Muslims would be killed, there would be a lot of innocents that would die in the crossfire and hunt as well... but its the only way. Its difficult to launch a PR war on a people who are told everyday when they attend their mosque that the only way to paradise is to die as a madyr, and to kill Americans and Jews. People in that region trust in their sheiks more so then a foreign government who they are told to not trust. Would a PR war have worked on the Nazi Party? Also, preventing them from joining or supporting these terrorist if they didn't convert to our way of thinking would mean killing them. I don't know though... I do believe you when you say this would be a very long war though.


 
Thank you for believeing me :) LOL

Every innocent you kill brings at least a couple of fighters into their ranks...

Sheiks are VERY different to Imans etc... (research that) sheiks are exactly the kind of way we turn the people we bring the shieks on board they tell their people to join as for shieks/imans that don't well i'm sure a 'phoenix' (reasearch) program wouldn't be too hard to get going again ;) 
Nazis, well you are missing the point, you dont aim PR at the mouth peice you aim it at the people who are listening to the mouth peice, in case you didn't know there was an active anti-nazi organisation within the German military, hence the attempted assaionation in 1944 (reasearch), killing is merely one method not _the_ answer, this isn't a black and white war/problem and the answer isnt B&W either, sad to say.



			
				Ikillmenwithspoons said:
			
		

> I just don't see the United States being defeated by these jawas.


 
Remember Vietnam?

WTF is a jawa?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 26, 2007)

pardus762 said:
			
		

> WTF is a jawa?


 

I had to look it up... lol

http://www.starwars.com/databank/species/jawa/


----------



## pardus (Apr 26, 2007)

:doh: 

Isn't referencing star wars a bannable offense? LOL


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 26, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> :doh:
> 
> Isn't referencing star wars a bannable offense? LOL


 
Probably should be lol


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 26, 2007)

> We can't allow anyone to ridicule our culture,..."


People with no sense of humor are the most dangerous that there is...


----------



## augcog (May 1, 2007)

anyone read John Robb's  http://globalguerrillas.typepad.com/ new book "Brave New War" ?

http://www.amazon.com/Brave-New-War-Terrorism-Globalization/dp/0471780790/

scary as shit, what I have scanned, that non-State actors can for a fraction of the cost of a State sponsored Op, cripple vital systems and WIN

From the Inside Flap

During the summer of 2004, a small group of Iraqi insurgents blew up a southern section of the Iraqi oil pipeline infrastructure. This attack cost an estimated $2,000 to produce, and no attackers were caught, while the explosion cost Iraq $500 million in lost oil exports—a rate of return 250,000 times the cost of the attack.

In Brave New War, the controversial terrorism expert John Robb argues that the shift from state-against-state conflicts to wars against small, ad hoc bands of like-minded insurgents will lead to a world with as many tiny armies as there are causes to fight for. Our new enemies are looking for gaps in vital systems where a small, cheap action—blowing up an oil pipeline or knocking out a power grid—will generate a huge return.

Drawing on scores of chilling examples from the ongoing insurgency in Iraq, Robb reveals how the technology that has enabled globalization also allows terrorists, criminals, and violent ideologues of every stripe to join forces against a far bigger and richer foe without revealing their identities, following orders, or even working toward the same ultimate goal. This new brand of open-source warfare enables insurgents to coordinate attacks, swarm on targets, and adapt rapidly to changes in their enemy's tactics, all at minimal cost and risk. And now, Robb shows, it is being exported around the world, from Pakistan to Nigeria to Mexico, creating a new class of insurgents he calls global guerrillas.

This evolutionary leap in the methods of warfare makes it possible for extremely small nonstate groups to fight states and possibly win on a regular basis. The use of systems disruption as a method of strategic warfare gives rise to a nightmare scenario in which any nation—including the United States—can be driven to bankruptcy by an enemy it can't compete with economically. We are staring at a future where defeat isn't experienced all at once but as an inevitable withering away of military, economic, and political power through wasting conflicts with minor foes.

How can we defend ourselves against this pernicious new menace? Brave New War presents a debate-changing argument that no one who cares about national security can afford to ignore: it is time, says Robb, to decentralize all of our systems, from energy and communications to security and markets. It is time for every citizen to take personal responsibility for some aspect of state security. It is time to make our systems, and ourselves, as flexible, adaptable, and resilient as the forces that are arrayed against us.


----------

